# Orange Mummy + Daddy



## shannonleematthews (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi,

I bought three of these fish a few months ago and was I cannot remember or find out their name and have just found that the large pale one is holding babies in her mouth. She is too shy to get a decient pic of and the male is really bright orange.

Please help me to find out what breed they are so that I can do my best to help her raise the fry.

Cheers

Shan

This one is the mother 









Bright Orange one is father alongside suspected younger male


----------



## Cobotis (Mar 3, 2004)

Man made, hybrid, fancy shmancy peacock type... sunburst maybe?? raise fry as you would raise any other fry.......


----------



## Markm0723 (May 17, 2006)

It looks like what I've seen called an Albino Sunburst Peacock. You've got a nice looking male there. I can't tell from the pics, does he have any blue in his face?


----------



## shannonleematthews (Apr 22, 2008)

Yes the male has pale blue / purple on his face which reflects in the light


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

that is a Strawberry peacock, AKA Tangerine peacock.


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

gage said:


> that is a Strawberry peacock, AKA Tangerine peacock.


AKA Sunburst, AKA Poseidon, AKA Dragon's Blood, AKA, AKA, AKA......


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

look in the profiles under gold peacock


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

AKA Gold Peacock. :wink:


----------

